# Queries Regarding PS3 Slim



## Rohan_B (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey guys,
I have a PS3 and have been enjoying it for 6 months but there come times when I don't have any game to play on it, majorly becuase the games are too expensive. Also I just got the experience of playing CoD multiplayer on a friends Xbox 360 and loved it. So now I want to try out Multiplayer on my PS3 as well.
My queries are-
1) Any good sites where you can buy/sell used PS3 Games?( I live in Delhi)
2) Will I be able to play Multiplayer with Used games? If I buy a used Call Of Duty Disc will I be able to play multiplayer with it?
3) My friend told me that multiplayer in India Sucks mainly because of Ping being too high here. He faced this several times on his PC. Does the same problem persist in the PS3? 

Please reply guys. 
Thanx for the help.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 16, 2012)

1) Any good sites where you can buy/sell used PS3 Games?( I live in Delhi)
game4u.com and intencity.com(usually everything is out of stock)

and why the heck do you want to play CoD  MP on a console?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 17, 2012)

Rohan_B said:


> Hey guys,
> 1) Any good sites where you can buy/sell used PS3 Games?( I live in Delhi)
> 2) Will I be able to play Multiplayer with Used games? If I buy a used Call Of Duty Disc will I be able to play multiplayer with it?
> 3) My friend told me that multiplayer in India Sucks mainly because of Ping being too high here. He faced this several times on his PC. Does the same problem persist in the PS3?



1) Nextworld.in , intencity.in and flipkart.com Both are awesome, speaking from experience

2)Earlier you could. But now you can't. All most all games come with multiplayer pass now-a-days. And finding one with a used copy is hardly possible.

3)Thankfully, ping is not a serious issue with the PS3. Its there, but you will hardly notice it.


----------



## eggman (Mar 18, 2012)

Indianvideogamer.com

Best place to buy and sell PS3 games in India


----------



## Rohan_B (Mar 18, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 1) Any good sites where you can buy/sell used PS3 Games?( I live in Delhi)
> game4u.com and intencity.com(usually everything is out of stock)
> 
> and why the heck do you want to play CoD  MP on a console?



Thanks for your help.
And when Modern Warfare 2 came out(A couple of years ago, I think) I bought it but my experience with the multiplayer was bad mainly because of High Ping Problems.
Just wanted to know if this problem exists with the PS3.



JojoTheDragon said:


> 1) Nextworld.in , intencity.in and flipkart.com Both are awesome, speaking from experience
> 
> 2)Earlier you could. But now you can't. All most all games come with multiplayer pass now-a-days. And finding one with a used copy is hardly possible.
> 
> 3)Thankfully, ping is not a serious issue with the PS3. Its there, but you will hardly notice it.



Thank You So Much Man!
Just ordered Modern Warfare 3 and Uncharted 3 from Flipkart!  
I know that the games are New and not used and I was well aware of Flipkart but Since I want multiplayer I guess that'd be the way to go.
When I try to play MW2 MP on my PC I still face the Ping Problem. Do you think that the problem will be gone for sure on the PS3?
Also Are you On PSN?



eggman said:


> Indianvideogamer.com
> 
> Best place to buy and sell PS3 games in India



Thanks for Helping Me out Man!
Will surely Check it out!!
Thanks! 
Are you on PSN?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 18, 2012)

Rohan_B said:


> Thank You So Much Man!
> Just ordered Modern Warfare 3 and Uncharted 3 from Flipkart!
> I know that the games are New and not used and I was well aware of Flipkart but Since I want multiplayer I guess that'd be the way to go.
> When I try to play MW2 MP on my PC I still face the Ping Problem. Do you think that the problem will be gone for sure on the PS3?
> Also Are you On PSN?



Not sure about MW3. The ping shouldn't be a problem with PS3. I play KZ3 and R3 and UC2. Didn't face any major ping problem.

I'm not very active on PSN now-a-days.


----------

